

Get angry at Apple over Galaxy Nexus ban, but get angrier at Google - raganesh
http://www.imore.com/2012/07/04/sucks-apple-import-ban-galaxy-nexus/

======
fossuser
Patents were created in order to benefit the public and prevent trade secrets.

In this case the monopoly awarded to apple on their massive collection of
patents doesn't really do that - it just allows them to try and shut down
competition which ends up being worse for the public.

Not to mention a lot of the patents being rather dubious.

Get angry at Apple, but get angrier at software patents and out dated
intellectual property laws that no longer accomplish their purpose.

~~~
soup10
I agree that Apple is abusing the patent system. But on the other hand, I
think Google did a lot of lazy cloning with their Android devices(and with
Google+ as well), and they should be called out on it. Just like we do when
Zynga blatantly copies other games.

So Google loses a few million dollars, and the absurdity of the patent system
gets more publicity, not such a bad thing imo.

------
lomegor
This article only makes sense if you think that Google did violated Apple's
and Oracle patents. Otherwise, it's just trying to shift the blame.

